# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Muazzez ilmiye Öiğ

## bakraz

ERDAL İNCE- 9 EYLüL üNV.

MUAZZEZ İLMİYE üIĞğIN HAYATI

Muazzez İlmiye üığ, 20 Haziran 1914 yılında bir Cumhuriyet ailesinin ve öğretmen bir babanın ilk çocuğu olarak Bursağda doğmuştur.
1921 yılında, Kurtuluş Savaşığnda üorumğa göçmen olarak gitmişlerdir.M. İlmiyeğnin okul yaşı gelmiştir.Okuma-yazmayı bildiği için ilkokula ikinci sınıftan başlar. 
1924 yılında M. İlmiye beşinci sınıfa geçmiş ve babası Zekeriya İtilğin tayini Bursağya çıkmıştır. Fransızca ve keman dersleri olduğu gerekçesiyle Bursağdaki tek özel okul olan Zehra ve Nezaket Hanımların kurdukları ğBizim Mektepğe yazdırılır. İlkokulun 6.sınıfını başarıyla bitiren M. İlmiye okuldan çok memnun kalmış ve özellikle Fransızca konusunda; ğHakikaten çok iyi bir Fransızca hocası vardı.İnanır mısınız, orada öğrendiklerim öğretmen okulunu bitirinceye kadar beni idare etti.ğdiye belirtmiştir. 
Bu dönemde Bursa!da ilkokuldan sonra kızların gidebileceği tek okul vardı.O da ğKız üğretmen Okuluğidi. M. İlmiye tek seçeneği olan bu okulun sınavlarına girer ve başarılı olup 1926 yılında öğretmen okuluna başlar. 
Hayatının büyük ve en önemli zamanlarında yanında olan büyük dostu Hatice Kızılyay ile bu okulda tanışır.Zaruriyetten öğretmen okuluna giden M. İlmiye sonradan öğretmeyi çok sevdiğini ve karakterinde öğretmenlik olduğunu anlar.1931 yılında okulu başarıyla bitirir.Babasının da öğretmenlik yaptığı Eskişehirğe öğretmen olarak tayin olur. Bir süre sonra her daim arkadaşı Hatice Kızılyayğda Eskişehirğin Sivrihisar kazasına tayin olur.
M. İlmiye üniversiteye gitmek istemektedir. O dönemde üniversiteler öğretmen okulu mezunlarını almıyorlardır.Bunun üzerine M.İlmiye normal liseyi dışardan bitirme imtihanlarına hazırlanıp üniversiteye gitmek istemektedir.Fakat Dil Tarih Coğrafya Fakültesi yeni açılmış ve öğretmen okulu mezunlarını da aldığı haberi M .İlmiyeğye babası tarafından gelir. Hemen yakın arkadaşı Hatice Kızılyay ile beraber Ankarağya giderler ve 1936 yılında aynı fakültenin Sümeroloji bölümüne kayıt yaptırırlar.Zorlu geçen fakülte yıllarının ardından Hatice Kızılyay ile beraber,1941 yılında İstanbul Eski şark Eserleri Müzesi üivi Yazılı Belgeler Arşiviğne uzman olarak atandı. 
M.İlmiye müzeye geldiği günlerde durumunu Serhat üztürk ile yaptığı söyleşisinde şöyle anlatıyor; 
-Biz geldiğimizde orada, Londs Bergerğin öğrencisi olan F.R.Kraus vardı. O 1937ğde gelip çalışmaya başlamış.Ondan önce Unger biraz çalışmış tabletler üzerinde, o kadar .Tabletler dolaplarda,sandıklarda,çekmecelerde üst üste yığılmış duruyordu.Hiçbiri numaralanmamıştı. 
M.İlmiye ve arkadaşı H.Kızılyay gayretli bir çalışmaya başlarlar, bu çalışmaların sonucunda da günümüz medeniyetine hizmet edecek bilgiler ve belgeler ortaya çıkar.
Aynı yıl üniversiteden tanıştığı Kemal üığ ile evlenir.Bir yıl sonra 1941 yılında ilk kızı Yülmen doğar.1943 yılında babası Zekeriya vefat eder.Bu dönemlerde M. İlmiye üığ ile Krous beraber müzede durmadan tabletleri inceliyorlar,hep yeni bir şeyler ortaya çıkartıyorlardı.Müzedeki arkeoloji grubu Sümerlerin yazılarını çağlara ayırmışlar; mesela Eski Akad, üçüncü Ur, Eski Babil gibi dönemlere isimler verip tabletleri okumuşlar.
1947 yılında ikinci kızı Esin dünyaya gelir.1957 yılında hayatında ilk defa yurtdışına çıkar ve Münihğteki Oryantalistler Kongresiğne katılır.
1960 yılında arkadaşı H.Kızılyay ile beraber ğüçüncü Ur İktisadi Belgeleriğ isimli bir kitap hazırlarlar.Ancak bu kitabın kataloğuyla ilgili bilgilere ihtiyaç olur.Bu konuyla ilgili burs olanakları araştıran üığ Heidelberg üniversitesiğnden davet alır ve 6 ay burada çalışma imkanı bulur.M.İlmiyeğnin Heidelbergğde bulunan çalışma odası resmi ziyaret sebebiyle Japon Prensi Mikasa tarafından ziyaret edilir. 
1965 yılında Romağda sergilenen Hitit sergisini alarak Londrağya götürür ve iki ay İngiltereğde kalır. 
1967-1969 yıllarında Ann Arborğdaki Oryantalistler Kongresine ve Brükselğde düzenlenen Asuroloji kongresine katılır.
Katıldığı kongrelerde ve bilimsel toplantılarda verdiği bildirilerle, yayınladığı 15 kitap ve 100 aşkın bilimsel makalesi ile hep Türkiyeğnin yüzünü ağarttı.İstanbul Arkeoloji müzeğsinde bulunan Sümer, Akad ve Hitit dillerinde yazılmış 74 bin çivi yazılı belge üzerinde 33 yıl çalıştıktan sonra 1972 yılında emekli oldu. 
M. İlmiye üığ 17.01.2002 tarihinde Tarihçinin Mutfağı isimli yaptığı söyleşide;
ğ32 yıl çalıştım; bir gün bile pişman olmadımğ sözleriyle işini ne kadar çok sevdiğini belirtir.
M. İlmiye üığ 32 yıllık sıkı ve disiplinli çalışma hayatında; Batılı bilginlerin; ğBir abide yarattınız ğdedikleri,araştırıcılara her türlü kolaylığı sağlayacak, 2500 yıl içinde yazılmış 74 bin tableti kapsayan bir ğüivi Yazılı Belgeler Arşiviğ meydana getirmiştir
1978 yılında annesini,1983 yılında eşi Kemal üığğı kaybeder
1988 yılında Asuroloji kongresine katılır.
1990-1997 yılları arasında değişik isimlerde kitapları yayımlanır.
1999 yılında turan Dursun İnceleme-araştırma ödülünü kazanır.
2000 yılında ğFahri Doktorağ ünvanı verilir.
ğVatandaşlık Tepkilerimğ isimli kitabındaki türban ile ilgili görüşlerini aktarırken Sümer geleneklerine atıf yaparak o zaman ğCamilerde aşk odası kurulmasığ yönündeki ifadeleri nedeniyle TCKğnin 216. maddesinde belirtilen ğhalkı kin ve düşmanlığa tahrik ve aşağılamağ suçundan yargılandı ancak 1 Kasım 2006 günü Beyoğlu 2.Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi Sayın İlmiye üığğa berat verir. 



















TüRK VE DüNYA TARİHİNE KATKISI :

Muazzez İlmiye üığ, bir Cumhuriyet kızı, aydın bir Türk kadını olmanın verdiği şevkle yaşamının her anında, bilgisini topluma, insanlığın hizmetine sunmayı borç bilmiştir. Her zaman çalışmasının karşılığında elde ettiği ürünleri insanlığın hizmetine sunmuştur. İnsanlık tarihinde yanlış bilinen bazı olguların, kendisinin ve beraber çalıştığı ünlü Sümerologlar sayesinde gün yüzüne çıkarmışlardır.
İlk olarak prometeğnin insanlara yazıyı, matematiği, astronomiyi, tıbbı, hayvanları evcilleştirmeyi,gemi yapmayı kahinliği öğrettiği efsanesi nedeniyle ,batı dünyasında, bütün kültürlerin yunanlılardan kaynaklandığı inancı yüzyıllar boyu süegelmiştir.Diğer taraftan Tevrat da, bir kısmı Tanrı tarafında yazdırılmış bir kısmı da İsrailliler tarafından yaratılmış ilk dinsel ve edebi kitap olarak kabul edilmişti.
Geçen yüzyıl içinde, Mezopotamyağda yapılan kazılardaki buluntular, çıkan binlerce yazılı belgenin çözülüp okunması ile her iki inanç da kökünden sarsıldı. üünkü Prometeğden an az 2000 yıl önce Sumerliler bunların hepsini bulmuşlar, yapmışlar ve kullanmışlardı. Diğer taraftan Tevratğtaki birçok konuların Sumerlilerden kaynaklandığı, metinler okundukça meydana çıkmış ve çıkmaktadır. 
Görüldüğü gibi yakın zamana kadar, ğbütün kültürün başlangıcı Yunanlarğa aittirğ diye biliniyordu.üyle sanıyorum ki, bu gerek ülkemizde gerekse Dünyağda hala devam eden bir düşüncedir. Böyle bilinmesinin sebebi, 16. yüzyılda Yunan metinlerinin tercüme edilip , her şey Yunanğda denilmesindendi. Ama bugün görüyoruz ki Sümer dili çözülüp ortaya çıkınca, Yunan da bunu kabul etmek zorunda kaldı. Muazzez İlmiye üığ ve onun gibi bu alanda çalışanlar sayesinde, bütün bilgilerin başının Sümerlerğden kaynaklandığı anlaşıldı. Böylece var olan medeniyetin bilgilerinin çoğunun Yunan değil, ondan çok daha eski, 3000 yıldaha eski bir zamanda yaşamış olan kültürden kaynaklandığı ispatlanmış oldu.
Muazzez İlmiye üığğın beraber çalışma imkanı bulduğu, Saml Noah Kramer (25 Kasım 1990'da, 93 yaşında öldü) Sümerlerin arşivi konusunda büyük rol oynamıştır..O tam 60 yıl çiviyazılı tabletler bulunan Avrupa, Amerika müzelerini ziyaret ederek, Sümer edebiyatına ait tabletleri ve konularını saptamış, büyük bir bilim cömertliği ve yardımseverliğiyle isteyen müze uzmanlarını da çalışmalarına katarak, araştırmalarını evrenselleştirmiştir. Bütün bu çalışmaların sonucu, yüzlerce tabletin kopyası yapılmış, aynı metne ait diğer müzelere dağılmış parçalar bulunarak konular tümüyle ortaya çıkarılmış ve çeşitli yayınlarla Sumerologlara, bilim tarihçilerine, antropologlara kaynak olarak sunulmuştur. Sümer edebi metinlerinin yayımlanmasında en büyük katkı İstanbul Arkeoloji Müzeleri üiviyazılı Belgeler Arşivi'nden yapılmıştır. Orada bulunan Sümer edebiyatına ait 1400 tablet, çok küçük parçalar dışında, Samuel Noah Kramer, Hatice Kızılyay ve Muazzez üığ tarafından kopya edilerek yayımlanmıştır. Yapılan bu çalışmalarla Sümer'in bereket kültünü oluşturan kutsal evlenme öyküsü de hemen her yönüyle aydınlanmış bulunuyor. Muazzez İlmiye üığ bu çalışmalar arasında ve daha sonraki yıllarda, genellikle şiir tarzında yazılmış Sümer edebi kompozisyonlarını çeşitli yayınlardan Türkçeğye çevirmeye çalışmıştır. Muazzez İlmiye üığ bunlar içinde Aşk Tanrıçası İnanna'nın, bütün serüvenlerini kapsayan şiirlerini bir kitap içinde toplamayı ve seyrettiği bir opera, kutsal evlenme öyküsünün bir opera veya müzikal oyunun konusu olabileceğini düşünüyor. Ona göre tarihin bu en eski aşk öyküsü, binlerce yıl boyunca değişmeyen aşk, kin, acı, merhamet ve sevinç duygularını anlatmaktadır. 
Muazzez İlmiye üığ arkadaşı Hatice Kızılyay ile, gelen yabancılarla bir gelenek kurarlar. ülkemize araştırma için gelen bir çok yabancı bilim adamlarının bilgilerinden istifade ederler; kitaplarından yararlanırlar. Yaptıkları bu çalışmalarla memleketimizde bir şeyler yapmaya çalışırlar.Bu bağlamda ülkemizde pek de yaygın olmayan Sümeroloji alanında güzel çalışmalar yaparlar ve ilk çivi yazısı arşivini oluştururlar. 
İnsanlığa büyük hizmette bulunmuş aydın Cumhuriyet kadını, Muazzez İlmiye üığ bir çok Sümer tabletini okuyarak günümüz inançlarının nerden çıktığını ve Sümer çok tanrılı dinlerinin, tek tanrılı dinlere olan etkisini açıklamıştır. Muazzez İlmiye üığ, Sümerlilerin dinleri ve edebi yapıtları gerek kendileri zamanında yaşayan, gerek daha sonra gelen Ortadoğu milletlerini etkisi altına alarak izleri, bir taraftan Yunanlılar yoluyla Batı dünyasına, diğer taraftan Tevrat ve Kurğanğa kadar ulaşmıştır diye belirmektedir. 
Muazzez İlmiye üığğın Uluslararası Türk Kongresinde yayınlanan makalesinde Orta Asya Türk Kültürü ve Sümer Kültürü arasındaki ilişkileri ortaya koymak maksadıyla; 
ğSumerlilerin dillerinin Türkçeye benzediği ve dağlık yerden göç ettikleri kanısı gittikçe yaygınlaşmaktadır. Bu nedenle Orta Asya Türk Kültürü ile onların kültürü arasında bir bağlantı bulabilir miyim, düşüncesi ile Prof. Bahaattin ügelğin Türk Mitolojisi 2 kitabını zaman zaman incelemekte idim. Hakikaten bazı parellellikler tesbit ettim. Bunları bir başlangıç olarak bu kongrede sunmaya karar verdim. Bahaattin ügel, Türk mitolojisi temelinin uzay ve dünya ile ilgili inanış ve anlayış olduğunu yazmış. Sumer mitolojisinde de böyle. Sumerliler yaradılış ve evrenle ilgili düşüncelerini toplu bir halde yazmamışlar Ancak bunlar, destanların baş kısımlarında veya ortalarında kısım kısım anlatılmış. Aynı geleneği Türk destanlarında da buluyoruz. Sumer yaradılış efsanesine göre, önce her taraf derin ve geniş bir su ile kaplıydı. Bunun adı tanrıça Nammu. Bu tanrıça sudan bir dağ çıkarıyor. Oğlu hava tanrısı Enlil onu ikiye ayırıyor, üstü gök, altı yer oluyor. Göğü, gök tanrısı An, yeri de yer tanrıçası Ninki ile hava tanrısı Enlil alıyor. 3 Buna göre önce evreni meydana getiren suda olan ana tanrıça ile hava tanrısıdır. Gök ve yer birer tanrı değil onların sahibidirler. Türk efsanelerinde çok çeşitli yaradılış motifi var 4 Buna rağmen ana motif birbirlerine benziyor. İlk olarak evren büyük bir sudan oluşuyor. Tanrı ülgen, bazısında insan olan kişi, bazısında şeytan olan Erlik ile bu suların üzerinde uçuyor. Birinde denizden bir taş çıkarak ülgenğe konacak bir yer oluyor. Başka birinde Erlik, diğerinde kişi, bir diğerinde ise yaban ördeği suyun içinden toprağı çıkararak yeri meydana getiriyor. İnsanın yaradılışı: Sumerğde tanrılar çoğalmaya başlayınca kendi işlerini yapıp yetiştiremediklerinden yakınıyor ve bütün tanrıların yaratıcısı tanrıça Nammuğya gelerek işlerini yapacak kimseler yaratması için yalvarıyorlar. O da oğlu bilgelik tanrısı Enkiğyi derin uykusundan uyandırarak tanrıların işlerini görecekleri yaratmasını söylüyor. Enki de annesine derin sudan çamur almasını, ona tanrıların görüntüsünde şekil vermesini, ona bu işte yer tanrıçası ile doğum tanrısının yardım edeceğini söylüyor. Enki, ey anneciğim! yeni doğanın kaderini söyle, diyor, sonunda o bir insan oluyor. 
Türk efsanelerinde insanın yaradılışı: Bunların birinde tanrı ülgen deniz yüzünde toprak parçası görüyor. Bu toprağa ğinsan olsunğ diyor, o insan oluyor. Adı Erlik. Bu tanrı ile kendini bir tutmaya kalkınca, tanrı etleri çamurdan, kemikleri kamıştan 7 insan daha yaratıyor Türk Memlük efsanesinde, bir mağaraya dolan çamurlardan, yağmur ve sıcak etkisiyle 9 ay sonra ilk erkek meydana geliyor. Buna ğAy Atamğ demişler, tekrar mağraya dolan çamurlarla 9 ay sonra da bir kadın dünyaya gelmiş. Buna da ğAyva Akyüzlüğ demişler. Başka bir efsanede tanrı insan şeklinde 7 erkek ve 4 kadın yapmış. Diğer bir Altay efsanesine göre tanrı ülgen insanın etlerini topraktan, kemiklerini taştan yapıyor. Kadını da erkeğin kaburgasından. Kadının, Tevratğa göre Ademğin kaburgasından yaratılması, Adem ile Havvağnın cennetten kovulması motifi hakkında ügel kitabının 475ğinci sahifesinde bazı yorumlar yapmışsa da yine bu hikayenin kaynağı Sumerlilere dayanmaktadır. 
Sumerğde Dilmun adında saf temiz tanrıların yaşadığı bir ülke var. Hastalık, ölüm bilinmeyen yaşam ülkesi. Fakat orada su yok. Su tanrısı, güneş tanrısına, yerden su çıkararak orasını tatlı su ile doldurmasını söylüyor. Güneş tanrısı istenileni yapıyor. Böylece Dilmun meyva bahçeleri, tarlaları ve çayırları ile tanrıların cennet bahçesi oluşuyor. Bu bahçede yer tanrıçası 8 şifa bitkisi yetiştiriyor. Bunlar meyvelenince bilgelik tanrısı Enki hepsinden tadıyor. Yenmesi yasak olan bu meyveleri yiyen tanrıya, tanrıça çok kızıyor ve onu ölümle lanetleyerek ortadan yok oluyor... Diğer tanrılar büyük güçlüklerle yer tanrıçasını bularak tanrıyı iyi etmesi için yakarıyorlar. Tanrıça, tanrının 8 bitkiye karşı hasta olan 8 organı için birer şifa tanrısı yaratıyor. Bunlardan 5 tanesi Tanrıça. Hasta olan organlardan biri kaburga. Onu iyi eden tanrıçanın adı, kaburganın hanımı anlamına gelen Nin.tiğdir. Bu kelimede Nin hanım, ti kaburgadır. tiğnin diğer anlamı ğyaşamğ dır. Bu hikaye Tevratğa geçerken kaburgadan bir kadın yaratılmış ve ti kelimesinin ikinci anlamı alınarak ğkaburganın hanımığ yerine İbranicede ğhayat veren hanımğ anlamına gelen ğHavvağ adı verilmiştir.
üzbeklere göre İnsanın ilk atası Kil Han imiş. ügel, bunun İranğdaki Kil şahğın bir devamı olduğunu söylüyor. Tevratğtaki ğAdamğın anlamı da kırmızı toprak. 
Görüldüğü gibi gerek tek tanrılı dinlerde, gerek Türk efsanelerinde, Sumerğde olduğu gibi, evren sudan, insan topraktan meydana gelmiştir.ğ diye belirtmiştir.
Muazzez İlmiye üığ okuduğu çivi yazılı metinler sonucunda, Sumerlilerin İmdugud kuşu, Akatlılarda Anzu, Araplarda Anka, Zümrüdü Anka, İranğda Simurg, Hindlilerde Garuda, Türklerde Hüma adları altında çeşitli efsanelere konu olarak sürdüğünü, Sumerğde kahramanlar tanrılarla bağlantılı, insanüstü güçlere sahip olduğunu,ilk işleri ülkeye zararlı olan büyük güçteki hayvanı öldürmek, aynı motifi Türk kahramanlarında da bulduğunu söylüyor.Türklerde tanrı ülkeyi uygarlaştırdığını, Sumer inanışına göre de tanrılar şehirleri, kurumları yapıp insanlara verdiklerini belirtiyor. Türk Kaganı, Tanrı tarafından çeşitli güçler verilerek insanları idare etmek üzere tahta oturtulduğunu, Sumerğde tanrılar şehir beylerini kendileri seçerek ve güçler vererek kendileri yerine ülkeyi idare ettiriyorlar Türklerde dağlar tanrıya yakın sayıldığından kutsal olmuşlar. Kurbanlar verilmiş, dağlara. Sumerğde de dağlar tanrılarla insanlar arasında bağlantı kurdukları düşüncesiyle kutsal sayıldıklarını, Onun için dağ olmayan Mezopotamyağda Sumerliler tanrı evlerini yapay tepeler üzerine yaptıklarını belirtiyor. 
Muazzez İlmiye üığ, yaptığı çalışmalar sayesinde gerek Türk tarihinde gerekse Dünya tarihinde bir çok bilginin değişmesine ve değişen bilgilerin yerine geçen yeni bilgilerin kökleşmesine öncülük etmiş ve İstanbul Arkeoloji müzesinde ğüivi Yazılı Belgeler Arşiviğni arkadaşı Hatice Kızılyay ile kurarak Türk ve Dünya medeniyet mirasına çok büyük katkısı olmuş aydın cumhuriyet kadınlarımızın öncülerindendir.
M.İLMİYE üIĞğIN ESERLERİ :
93 yaşıdak olan ve yaşamının büyük bölümünü,5 bin yıl önce ait 300ğden fazla çivi yazısı ile yazılmış Sümer tabletini geceli gündüzlü çalışarak çözüp dünya kültürüne armağan etmiş, uygar aydın ve laik Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin bilim kadını olan Muazzez İlmiye üığ bir çok eser ve makale yazmıştır.
KİTAPLARI :
1-Atatürk Düşünüyor, Epsilon yayıncılık, (2005) M. İlmiye üığ, Bir Cumhuriyet çocuğu olarak o zamanları anlatan, bu kitabında Atatürkğe karşı olan düşüncelerini anlatmaktadır.
2-Bereket Kültü ve Mabet Fahişeliği,Kaynak yayıncılık,(2005) Muazzez İlmiye üığ, bu kitapta, Din tarihinde yeni bir pencere açmak maksadıyla yazmıştır.
3-Hititler ve Hattuşa / İştar'ın Kaleminden: Kaynak Yayınları,(2000) Muazzez İlmiye üağ, Anadolu'nun ortasında en az 3 bin 500 yıl önce bir imparatorluk kurmuş olduğu halde çok az tanıdığımız Hititleri, akıcı bir anlatımla gözler önüne seriyor.
4-İbrahim Peygamber / Sümer Yazılarına ve Arkeolojik Buluntulara Göre, Kaynak Yayınları, (2000) Sumerolog Muazzez İlmiye üığ, bu kitabında, Tevrat, İncil ve Kur'an'da geçen 'İbrahim Peygamber' konusunu ele almaktadır.
5-İnanna'nın Aşkı / Sumer'de İnanç ve Kutsal Evlenme: Kaynak Yayınları, (1998) Sumer şairlerinin tabletlerini okuyarak, Tanrıça İnanna, aşkını kaleme almıştır.
6- Kur'an İncil ve Tevrat'ın Sumer'deki Kökeni: Kaynak Yayınları, (2000) Yazar, bu kitapta, Sumer dini ve edebiyatından Yahudilik, Hıristiyanlık ve Müslümanlığa; bu dinlerin kutsal kitaplarına ulaşan etkileri ve konuları, belgeleriyle ve karşılaştırmalı olarak sunmaktadır.
7-Ortadoğu Uygarlık Mirası I: Kaynak Yayınları, (2002) Bu kitap, Muazzez İlmiye üığğın çeşitli dergilerde yayımlanan makaleleri ve bilimsel toplantılarda sunduğu bazı bildirileri kapsamaktadır.
8-Ortadoğu Uygarlık Mirası II: Kaynak Yayınları, (2003) Ortadoğu Uygarlık Mirası kitabının devamı olan bu kitap. Muazzez İlmiye üığın çeşitli dergilerde yayımlanan makaleleri, bilimsel toplantılarda sunduğu bazı bildirileri kapsamaktadır.
9-Sümer Hayvan Masalları: Kaynak Yayınları, (2003) Sumerlilerin, günümüzden tam 4000 yıl önce anlattıkları hayvan masallarını anlatmaktadır.
10- Sumerli Ludingirra: Kaynak Yayınları, (2003) Bu eser, Sumerolog Muazzez İlmiye üığ'ın bir ömür verdiği çalışmalarının özüdür. İstanbul Arkeoloji Müzelerinde bulunan ve Sumer, Akad, Hitit dillerinde yazılmış 74 çiviyazılı belge üzerinde 33 yıl çalışmanın ürünüdür.
11-VatandaşlıkTepkilerim: Kaynak Yayınları, (2005): Bu kitapta, yazarın Cumhurbaşkanlarından Başbakanlara, parti başkanlarından belediye başkanlarına, yazarlarda sanatçılara kadar toplumun çok çeşitli kesimlerine yazmış olduğu mektupları yer alıyor.
12-Zaman Tüneliyle Sümer'e Yolculuk: Kaynak Yayınları / üocuk Kitapları Dizisi (1998) Muazzez İlmiye üığ Sumerlerde yaşamış iki çocuk, Ludingirra ve Dadağnın hikayelerini anlatmaktadır.
13-GILGAMEş: Tarihte İlk Kral Kahraman: Kaynak Yayınları,2000, Sumerlilerin bundan binlerce yıl önce yaşamış olan kahraman kralı Gilgameş'in serüvenlerini kapsayan bir öyküdür. 
MAKALELER:

1-1950 VE 1951 yılları arasında üivi Yazılı Tabletler Arşivinde ilmi faaliyet:İstanbul Arkeoloji Müzeleri Yıllığı, NO:6 1954 M.ilmiye üığ-H.Kızılyay
2-Eski Babil Dönemine Ait Yeni Tarihler ve Eski Tarihlere Veryant Teşkil:İstanbul
3-Tablet Arşivinde Bulunan Lagaş Koleksiyonu üzerine üalışmalar: Arkeoloji Müzeleri Yıllığı, NO:9 1960 M.ilmiye üığ-H.Kızılyay.
4-Asur Koleksiyonu üzerine üalışmalar: Arkeoloji Müzeleri Yıllığı, NO:11-12 1964 M.ilmiye üığ-H.Kızılyay.
5-Sümer Edebiyatına Ait Yeni Parçalar:Türk Arkeoloji Dergisi, No 8,1962 M.ilmiye üığ-H.Kızılyay.
6-İstanbul üiviyazılı Tablet Koleksiyonu:Türk Tarih ve Etnoğrafya dergisi,sayı V,Ankara,F.R. Kraus, M.ilmiye üığ-H.Bozkurt
7-İnsanlık Tarihinde Devletler Arası ilk Antlaşmanın Hikayesi: Tarih Coğrafya Dünyası, Cild I,Sayı I,1959, M.ilmiye üığ.
8-Irak Tarihine Ait İlk Araştırmalar:Yeni Tarih Dünyası,Irak sayısı,cild III, 1954, M.ilmiye üığ.
9-İstanbulğda Dünyağnın En Eski Yazıtlarını Saklayan Arşiv:Arkeoloji ve Sanat dergisi,sayı 60-61,İstanbul,1993 M.ilmiye üığ.
10-Dünyağda ilk Rüşvet Hadisesi Ve Sümer Mektepleri I:Yeni Tarih Dünyası,Cild I,sayı I, M.ilmiye üığ.

Hayatı boyunca hep üretimde bulunmuş ve hala bulunmakta olan M.İlmiye üığğın yukarıda, ürettiklerinden seçilenleri yazmaya çalıştık. Buraya yazmadığımız, daha yukarıdakiler kadar makaleleri mevcuttur.

M.İLMİYE üIĞğA NEDEN DAVA AüILDI :
üığ'a 'Vatandaşlık Tepkilerim' kitabının 48. sayfasındaki "ürtünmenin nereden geldiğini bilsen, örtünmeye utanırdın sen. Mabet fahişeleri örtünürdü bir zaman ayrılmak için diğer kadınlardan", 100. sayfasındaki "En iyisi Fatih'te bazı evlerde, yapıldığı gibi (oraya bir gidenin anlattığına göre) geneleve bir hoca konsun, geleni nikahlasın çıkarken boşasın veya biri boşayan olmak üzere iki tane. Böylece hem kadınların şerefi kurtarılır ve aç kalmazlar, hem erkekler kendilerini tatmin edecek sapık şeylere başvurmaz hem de hocalara iş çıkar, bundan dolayı Allahğımızın memnun olacağı kuşkusuzdur. Böylece bir taraftan siz sevap kazanırsınız diğer taraftan belediye onların vergisinden mahrum kalmaz..." 
ifadeleri nedeniyle dava açılmıştı. 
üığ kitabında başörtüsünün Sümerler döneminde kutsal sayılan tapınak fahişeleri tarafından takıldığını dile getirmiş, baş örtme geleneğinin daha sonra Asur kralının talimatıyla yayıldığını ve Yahudilikle Müslümanlığa kadar ulaştığını yazmıştı. 
üığ ve üğütücü hakkında 'halkı kin ve düşmanlığa tahrik ve aşağılama' suçundan TCK'nın 216/2, 218 maddeleri uyarınca dokuz aydan bir yıla kadar hapis cezası isteniyordu. 
1 Kasım 2006 tarihindeki duruşmada üığ, kimlik tespiti sırasında Hakim İrfan Uncuğnun, üığğın medeni durumu için katibe ğdulğdiye belirtmesi üzerine; artık o kelime kullanılmıyor, bunun yerine kayıtlara bekar olarak geçmesini istiyorum dedi, ve kayıtlara öyle geçti. Hakimğe; Atatürk ilkelerine sahip aydın bir kişi olduğunu belirtip "Ben halkı kin ve düşmanlığa tahrik edecek zihniyete sahip değilim bu nedenle suçlamayı asla kabul etmiyorum" dedi. Kitabın yayıncısı üğütücü de suçlamayı kabul etmediğini belirterek, sadece kitabı bastıklarını söylemesi üzerine, konu hakkındaki görüşünü açıklayan Cumhuriyet savcısı Mehmet Akıllı, 'bir halk kesimini kin ve nefrete tahrik etmeye yönelik' davranışların sözle sınırlı kalmasının suçun yasal unsurlarının oluşması açısından yeterli görülmeyeceğini anlattı. Suç unsuru taşıdığı iddia edilen yazılardaki eleştiri, yorum ve kitabın tamamı incelendiğinde suçun yasal unsurlarının oluşmadığı sonucuna varıldığını belirten hakim İrfan Adil Uncu ise bu nedenle üığ 'ın beraatine hükmetti. Hakim Uncu, İsmet üğütücü'nün de 5187 sayılı Basın Kanunu'nun 11. maddesi uyarınca sorumluğu bulunmadığından beraatine karar verdi. 
M. İlmiye üığğın beraat kararı tüm aydın kesimler tarafından ayakta alkışlandı.Gerek yazılı basın gerekse görsel basın olayı yakından takip etti.
2 kasım 2006 tarihli gazetelerde karar; Cumhuriyet Gazetesi konu ile ilgili ğBilim ve üzgürlük Kazandığ başlığını atarken, Milliyet ğAlkışlarla Beraatğ , Radikal Gazetesi ğSümerolog üığ Beraat Ettiğ başlıklarıyla okurlarına duyurdular;


SONUü:

93 yaşında olan ve yaşamının büyük bir bölümünü, 5 bin yıl öncesine ait 300ğden fazla çivi yazısı ile yazılmış Sümer tabletini geceli gündüzlü çalışarak çözüp Dünya kültürüne armağan etmiş ve arkadaşı Hatice Kızılyay ile beraber İstanbul Arkeoloji Müzesi üivi Yazılı Tabletler Arşivini oluşturarak dev hizmette bulunmuş Muazzez İlmiye üığ, aydın ,uygar, bir cumhuriyet kadını olarak yaşayan tanıktır.
Batılı bilim adamları , M.İlmiye üığğın yaptığı arşivleme çalışmaları karşısında hayranlıklarını gizlememiş ve kendisini ğbir abide yarattınızğ diyerek bilim adına kutlayıp saygıyla kucaklamışlardır.
Ne yazık ki, bilim dünyasının kucakladığı dünyaca ünlü bu bilim kadını 
Sümerolog Muazzez İlmiye üığ'ın ğVatandaşlık Tepkilerim' adlı kitabı 
nedeniyle 93 yaşında yargılanması istenmişti. Uzun yıllarını bıkıp usanmadan 
bilime adayarak Sümer tabletlerini çözen Muazzez İlmiye üığ'ın, yaptığı her çalışma bilime ve bilmeye dayandığı için,yazdığı her şeyin mutlaka kaynağı vardı.söz konusu kitabındaki yazıların hepsinin Sümer tabletlerinden okuyarak oluşturduğunu söyleyen üığ Mahkemede beraat etmişti.
Yaptığı incelemeler sayesinde, her şeyin Yunan eserlerin tercüme edilmesinden sonra kazanıldığını ve medeniyetin Yunanğdan çıktığı tezini çürütmüştür.Yapılan çalışmalar Yunanğdan çok eski zamanlarda yaşamış olan Sümerlilerin günümüz medeniyetine asıl katkısı olan millet olduğu ispatlanmıştır.
Mustafa Kemal Atatürk, köklerin araştırılması amacıyla kurdurduğu Sümeroloji bölümünün mezunu olan M. ilmiye üığ, Türk kültür mirasına da büyük katkılarda bulunmuştur.üzellikle III.Türk Kültür Kongresine verdiği, ğOrta Asya Türk Efsanelerinde Sümer Efsanelerinden İzlerğ isimli bildirisinde Türk Tarihi açısından büyük hizmetleri olmuştur.
Bütün ömrünü dürüst ve azimli bir çalışma içerisinde geçirmiş,hiçbir siyasi partiye girmeden ,her sade vatandaş gibi hangi partinin memlekete faydası olacağına inandıysa o partiye oy vererek geçiren,ancak her duyarlı vatandaşın yapması gereken vatandaşlık tepkilerini gerekli yerlere vermeyi borç bilerek yaşamaktadır. Böylesine aydın ve uygar cumhuriyet kadını bizler için canlı tanık niteliğindedir.












KAYNAKüA :

1-üığ, M.İlmiye. Vatandaşlık Tepkilerim, 3.baskı, Kaynak Yayınları, İstanbul, 2006
2- üığ, M.İlmiye. Bereket Kültü Ve Mabet Fahişeliği, 2.baskı, Kaynak Yayınları, İstanbul,2006
3- üığ,M.İlmiye.Sumerli Ludingirra, 6.baskı, Kaynak Yayınları, İstanbul, 2004
5-üztürk Serhat,üivi üiviyi Söker, 3.baskı,Türkiye İşBankası Yayınları,İstanbul,2002
6-Radikal Gazetesi, 2 Kasım 2006 
7-Milliyet Gazetesi 2 Kasım 2006
8-Cumhuriyet Gazetesi 2 Kasım 2006
9- üığ,M.İlmiye. ğOrta Asya Türk Efsanelerinde Sümer Efsanelerinden İzlerğ III.Türk Kültür Kongresi(makale)
10- Tarihçinin Mutfağı, 17 Ocak 2002 tarihli söyleşi

----------


## Ã¶ngre

Muazzez ilmiye üığ'ın bütün kitaplarını okudum.Ama öncelikle şunu söyliyeyim ki,
Sümeroloji uzmanıdır ama Hititoloji okumuştur.Kitaplarını akıcı bir dille yazmış büyük bir bilim adamı ve sümerologdur.Sümerde örtünenler tapınak fahişeleri idi demesinede karşı değilim.Ama camilerde aşk evi kurulsun demesi bence topluma yıllarca tapınak fahişeleri örtünürdü demesine rağmen tepki doğmadığı için kaşımak
istemiştir dini inanç ve duygularını...Ramazanda davulcuyu şikayet ettiğini anlatır durur, ezan sesi fazla çıksa onuda şikayet ederdim der.Ama bunlar blimsel kitapda yer alması gereken şeyler olmasa gerek..Ayrıca Mustafa Kemal Sümeroloji bölümünü açma sebebi Sümerlerle Türklerin aynı millet mi dil veya kültürlerinde benzerlik var mı? Bunlar incelensin diye açmıştır.Ama Muazzez İlmiye üığ'ın bu konuda herhangi bir çalışması da yoktur.Sümerolojiden tek öğrendiği Eski yunandan daha eskidir, medeniyetin beşiğidir birde başörtüsü tapınak fahişelerinindir demek olmuştur.Mustafa Kemal ''Bırakın şu samileri'' demiş ve Asuroloji denilen bilimin adını da Sümeroloji koymuştur.Bir Alman Yahudisi Mustafa Kemal'e Sümerler ve Türklerin dillerinin benzediğini ve Sümerleri Hazar denizi kıyısından geldiğini anlatmış ve Mustafa Kemal bunun incelenmesi ve araştırılması için bu bölümü açmıştır.Ama 30 yılı aşkın dönemde çivi yazılı tabletler arşivi yapılmış ama sadece 500o tablet okunmuştur.Muazzez ilmiye üığ bu dönemde toplumu bilgilendirecek bir kitap yazmamıştır.1990'larda S.N.Kramerin Tarih Sümerde Başlar kitabını çevirerek başlamıştır.Akabinde yine Sümer tarihi konusunda değerli eserler vermiştir.Ama Sümerler Hazar denizi kıyısından gelmiş mi dilleri nasıldır, hangi dil grubuna girer vb. eserlerinde rastlayamayız.Sadece dine karşı bir saldırı bütün kitaplarında mevcuttur. Yeterli 
bir tepki bulamadığı için vatandaşlık tepkilerim kitabıyla daha çok saldırmış ve amacına ulaşmıştır diye düşünüyorum.

----------

